# Affichage mosaique safari



## Tomix (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Apres une synchronisation + Maj  et sans doute une Mauvaise manip, l'affichage dans safari des onglets* n'est plus en mosaique.

En fait les onglets ouverts sont comme sur google chrome ( sous la barre d adresse, les uns a cotes des autres) et impossible de retablir l'affichage en mosaique* tellement pratique 


Si qq'un a la solution, Merci d' avance !

Tomix
Nouveau membre
*
Date d'inscription: 22-12-2011
Messages: 1
Courriel
*
En ligne


----------

